# Salt Lake City, Utah



## Klubbit (Jun 18, 2006)

EDIT: Thanks to those who have expressed interest. I've gotten a couple PMs more recently, so I wanted to update the thread to say that the group did meet for about 15 weeks and is no longer meeting.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I might be interested. Medication and exercise reduce my anxiety quite a bit, but I still have a lot of avoidant behaviors. Some kind of therapy would probably be useful.


----------



## thirtysomething (Mar 11, 2010)

I would also be interested. I live close to downtown, and the library would be a convenient place to meet. Thanks. =)


----------

